# The UNC Center for Funtional GI and Motility Disorders



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The UNC puts out and information packet and also a newsletter called "Digest". It is has excellent new information and is free from:UNC Center for Functional GI & Motility Disorders CB #7080, 778 Burnett-Womack Building Chapel Hill, NC 27599-7080 (919) 966 - 0144 (phone) (919) 966 - 8929 (fax) In the latest issue is an article on the front page about using Relaxation in coping with Funtional Gastroentestinal Disorders.It is an excellent article and I believe it is a must read in understanding a lot of this. So if you want get a copy of this and check it out. I highly recommend it.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I really hope everyone gets a copy of this.







!!!------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

OK OK OK !!! I'm putting this down on my list of things to do!!














Thanks Eric. Did you get my E-mail??? BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I also receive UNC's Digest and have their informational brochures on IBS and treatments. I highly recommend them as well...They are very informative, well-written and easy to understand!







Remember, education is key, and this source is golden!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Hi all. Just wanted to let everyone know that you can subscribe to the newsletter by e-mail. I know that i am much more likely to e-mail than snail-mail. Here's the webpage address: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/mailsub.htm Kim


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Kim, let us know how your doing.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Eric, I am on day 7 (day 8 after I listen to the tape tonight!) I have found them to be really relaxing and it is good for me to have to sit still for 36 minutes every night. I have found that I feel really relaxed and calm after listening to the tapes. In fact, I often feel like I fall asleep. A few times, my husband has come in an hour later and I am asleep. Question: I don't remember anything after Mike counts backwards from 10. Should I be able to remember what he has said? If I fall asleep, I can still listen, right??? I haven't had an any attacks since I started. I don't know if that's related or not. But, I feel like at this point they are helping me to relax and not be so stressed out and tense.Kim


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Kim,I used your link and registered for Digest, thanks. Don't worry if you fall asleep during the tapes, you will still get their benefit, even if you don't remember.AZ


----------

